# شرح برنامج hysys بالصوت والصورة



## shekapom (17 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،*​ 
*طبعا كلنا سمعنا عن برنامج ال HYSYS واللي مايعرفوش هو برنامج محاكاة خاص بال chemical & refining plants *
*المهم إن أنا عملت شرح بسيط عنه وعن استخدامه من خلال مثال عن ال gas processing *
*الفيديوهات موجودة على مدونتي الخاصة وده الرابط للموضوع*​ 
*http://http://de7ayaty.blogspot.com/search/label/HYSYS*​ 
*اتمني أن ينال عملي البسيط إعجابكم، *
*ولا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم.*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*​


----------



## Elbeer (18 مارس 2009)

thank you for your effort


----------



## mr.hammer (13 فبراير 2010)

Thanxxxx


----------



## souleyman (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا اخي على هذا الجهد المبذول ..

اثابك الله .. .انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## shekapom (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً وبارك فيكم


----------



## Anar22 (1 يونيو 2012)

الوصلة غير موجودة!!


----------



## NOC_engineer (2 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ..
هذا كتاب عربي عن الهايسز .. للمهندس (أحمد مختار) مؤلف من 207 صفحات ومعزز بالصور التوضيحية والأمثلة ... 
التحميل من هنا


----------

